# akc and ckc?



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2009)

what are the differences between ckc and akc registration


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

everything


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

The CKC is a just a registry with no merit. You send them cash andthey'll tell you that you have a pure bred. The AKC is the US' oldest and most trusted Kennel Club. HUGE difference!


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh alright good. some guy at the park told me ckc was better than akc and that i got jipped cuz i had akc


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

wow, thats funny, cause the AKC doesn't register pit bulls


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

You also can not single register with the AKC your dog has to come from GENERATIONS of AKC dogs. Much better than CKC, where you can register any dog off the street if you have the $$


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Phantom said:


> Oh alright good. some guy at the park told me ckc was better than akc and that i got jipped cuz i had akc


what kind of dog do you have? it must not be a apbt!!!


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh yea my bad its ukc i just grabbed the papers and shit i didnt know there was a diffference between any of these kennel clubs....how come the akc wont register apbt?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

they don't recognize them as a pure breed dog..... they have amstaff that are considered apbt in the adba and the ukc.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Because they didn't want to be associated with dog fighting back then, thus, the birth of the AmStaff. I'm still curious as to what breed of dog you have. There are a ton of breeds that people call pit bull, but there is only one APBT, and being that you paid 1k for the dog, I'm guessing that you have an AmBully.... Then your dog bite would make a little more sense too.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> they don't recognize them as a pure breed dog..... they have amstaff that are considered apbt in the adba and the ukc.


Well, the AmStaff can still be reg as AmStaff in the other clubs, but you can change it to Pit if you want.... BUT you can't reg a dog in the AKC that is already registered as pit bull anywhere else.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Yeah good point they can be registerd as either.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2009)

Say if you did have one registered in akc as amstaff what good more would it do you?? is it just as far as breeding goes like the pups would be worth more??


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Because they didn't want to be associated with dog fighting back then, thus, the birth of the AmStaff. I'm still curious as to what breed of dog you have. There are a ton of breeds that people call pit bull, but there is only one APBT, and being that you paid 1k for the dog, I'm guessing that you have an AmBully.... Then your dog bite would make a little more sense too.


on the pedigree it says American Pit bull Terrier what are the differences between bully and apbt? and why would he bite more is he was a bull breed


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

im guessing the pups are amstaff is more expensive of a breed. i don't know i have ukc and adba dogs


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Phantom said:


> Say if you did have one registered in akc as amstaff what good more would it do you?? is it just as far as breeding goes like the pups would be worth more??


If you were crossing breeding it would be a crap shoot. The value of a puppy is what people are willing to pay for it.



Phantom said:


> on the pedigree it says American Pit bull Terrier what are the differences between bully and apbt? and why would he bite more is he was a bull breed


Yeah, my AMBully's UKC papers say APBT too. The Bully is a newer breed, almost two decades old. It's a stockier dog with more extreme features. Search it on the site man. A bully might be more likely to do something crazy, be unsound, because it's a new breed and lets face it, everyone thinks they should breed them to make some $$$ and they produce crappy dogs most of the time. Though it's not the dogs fault.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> im guessing the pups are amstaff is more expensive of a breed. i don't know i have ukc and adba dogs


this is the site from the guy i got it from

.:: FINELINEPITS ::. PITBULL PUPPIES FOR SALE FROM TENNESSEE KENNEL


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

your dog is a bully....
and i meant tosay i think the amstaff pups are more expensive from akc breeders.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2009)

Are there differences with temperament and behavior between the breeds? and do you know a good person i could talk to on this website who could give me more indepth information about my specific breed? i know the bahavior person hes gonna see is a doctor and all but i dont think she owns a bully so i'd like to get information from someone who knows first hand helpful information


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

chavez pits has all the breeds from all the registries


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

The AmBully has yet to be defined, temperament wise. Most are loving family type dogs, but there is a flock of em' that aren't sound do to poor outcrossing and bad breeding habits. Breeding is a science, not an art form.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

A lot of times bully bred dogs are mixed. You'd have to know what's behind the dog and get a clear understanding of that breed's temperament and predispositions to be able to predict the temperament of your dog. But you can't make a prediction based on APBT standards with a dog of unknown ancestry. Those dogs you showed are by no means pure APBT. It's doubtful that the breeder would tell you, but you should ask anyway.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

The main differences between the AKC AmStaff and UKC APBT are that the breed standards are slightly different. Thus, they are being bred with a different goal in mind. The AmStaff also has a tighter gene pool because the stud books are closed. 

On another note:
The rules for showing, events and activities have some slight differences. 

As for the price of pups, it often depends more so on the quality of the pups as well as the person breeding them as to what the prices are.
I've seen plenty of BYBs in both registries selling pups for outrageous prices.

So I definitely would not say AmStaffs are more expensive or worth more.

What I'm getting at it papers are only as good as the breeder who bred the dogs and the pups produced.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

*This is the same guy that stated that he owned 4 pitbulls *

"If most of the people who posted on this knew how to read they would have read where i said ive had four pits and none of them did any thing like this i had them all until i had to put them down because old age....."

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/18300-my-dog-bit-me-4.html

It is kind of strange how you can own 4 pitbulls and not know that the AKC is the major registry in the US and that they do not recognize the American Pitbull Terrier rather the American Staffordshire Terrier.. I mean I had an unpapered Petbull and now I have a UKC dog which is only two dogs and this guy had 4 pitbulls that grew to old age and still didn't know about this?

I think you should come clean and tell us how this is your first dog and you thought owning a Bully was cool and bought one without even knowing about owning a bully type breeds.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Not that strange. I owned FOUR pit bulls before I started doing any research.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

If you look at your dogs pedigree and see Razors Edge, Gotti, among others, your dog is an American Bully, even if it says on their papers that its an American Pitbull Terrier.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> *This is the same guy that stated that he owned 4 pitbulls *
> 
> "If most of the people who posted on this knew how to read they would have read where i said ive had four pits and none of them did any thing like this i had them all until i had to put them down because old age....."
> 
> ...


This is the first dog ive ever owned that ever had papers. So if my other pits didnt have papers then what reason would i have to do research on canine registration? i always thought all dogs if they had papers were registered to one association. when i looked at my dogs application and received his papers to tell you the truth i wasnt too interested in the papers i was more interested in my dog. i knew the papers were real i knew the papers were real cuz i got back a generation family tree type thing and an id card i keep in my wallet with his picture on it. im not lying about owning four pitbulls. to tell you the truth tho if you wanna know i never actually owned a dog on my own my first pitbull was when i was two. and so on and so on. my mother grew up with pitbulls they were always work dogs on the farm. they were actually colby pitbulls. the last pitbull i had rocky died two years ago he was 12. ive grown up around pitbulls my whole life but this is the first actual pit bull or bully i mean that i actually bought myself and broght into MY house.
I never needed to do research about papers and stuff like that it didnt concern me until now. i just turned 24 exactly 59 minutes ago


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Phantom said:


> This is the first dog ive ever owned that ever had papers. So if my other pits didnt have papers then what reason would i have to do research on canine registration? i always thought all dogs if they had papers were registered to one association. when i looked at my dogs application and received his papers to tell you the truth i wasnt too interested in the papers i was more interested in my dog. i knew the papers were real i knew the papers were real cuz i got back a generation family tree type thing and an id card i keep in my wallet with his picture on it. im not lying about owning four pitbulls. to tell you the truth tho if you wanna know i never actually owned a dog on my own my first pitbull was when i was two. and so on and so on. my mother grew up with pitbulls they were always work dogs on the farm. they were actually colby pitbulls. the last pitbull i had rocky died two years ago he was 12. ive grown up around pitbulls my whole life but this is the first actual pit bull or bully i mean that i actually bought myself and broght into MY house.
> I never needed to do research about papers and stuff like that it didnt concern me until now. i just turned 24 exactly 59 minutes ago


Happy Birthday?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Phantom said:


> This is the first dog ive ever owned that ever had papers. So if my other pits didnt have papers then what reason would i have to do research on canine registration? i always thought all dogs if they had papers were registered to one association. when i looked at my dogs application and received his papers to tell you the truth i wasnt too interested in the papers i was more interested in my dog. i knew the papers were real i knew the papers were real cuz i got back a generation family tree type thing and an id card i keep in my wallet with his picture on it. im not lying about owning four pitbulls. to tell you the truth tho if you wanna know i never actually owned a dog on my own my first pitbull was when i was two. and so on and so on. my mother grew up with pitbulls they were always work dogs on the farm. they were actually colby pitbulls. the last pitbull i had rocky died two years ago he was 12. ive grown up around pitbulls my whole life but this is the first actual pit bull or bully i mean that i actually bought myself and broght into MY house.
> I never needed to do research about papers and stuff like that it didnt concern me until now. i just turned 24 exactly 59 minutes ago


that makes more sence when i looked at your pics of you and your dog on myspace it looked like you were prety young and having that many dogs at your age either you had a kennel or you had them growing up! so i see were you are coming from the first dog i got as a adult away from home was a pit and i did research for a week on it first i bought pit books and went to the library read all i could so i would be able to handle it on my own with out having to ask any one for help and i ended up getting schooled by some old school dog men who were my neighbors i really lucked out to have neighbors like that and this site is like my neighbors for you so i hope you can open your mind and ears. good luck i wish i would have had gopitbull.com back then because i could have impressed my mentors and maybe tought them some thing hell im still learning every day. oh HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Happy Birthday?


Thanks, I still cant believe its been 24 years


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> that makes more sence when i looked at your pics of you and your dog on myspace it looked like you were prety young and having that many dogs at your age either you had a kennel or you had them growing up! so i see were you are coming from the first dog i got as a adult away from home was a pit and i did research for a week on it first i bought pit books and went to the library read all i could so i would be able to handle it on my own with out having to ask any one for help and i ended up getting schooled by some old school dog men who were my neighbors i really lucked out to have neighbors like that and this site is like my neighbors for you so i hope you can open your mind and ears. good luck i wish i would have had gopitbull.com back then because i could have impressed my mentors and maybe tought them some thing hell im still learning every day. oh HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


Thanks man. Thats the type of stuff i came here to hear. and i guess im just gonna see what the bahavior doctor says and if he needs to be put down than so be it. ill update everyone on what happens in the coming days.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2009)

its also the smartest man whose ever lived birthday as well


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

it is not my birthday!!


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> it is not my birthday!!


LOL....I know your smart but this man was much smarter than ne man alive today.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

You really think gahndi was the smartest person ever alive?


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2009)

I do. For all the right reasons.


----------

